# 1st real tip



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

May not sound like much, but, today was pretty dead til I had a drop to airport and on way out got a pig to a gate I just left. Pick up pax for 35 mile trip. When dropped pax got a $40 tip. This is my 3rd week driving so it was a big deal to me for a 5:00 pm run.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

twnFM said:


> May not sound like much, but, today was pretty dead til I had a drop to airport and on way out got a pig to a gate I just left. Pick up pax for 35 mile trip. When dropped pax got a $40 tip. This is my 3rd week driving so it was a big deal to me for a 5:00 pm run.


Nice, wait til you get a c-note.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I’d quit for the day and go home and play with my 4 legged children!!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Occasionally you find those...

With a true appreciation..

Of the art of driving...

With a great delivery...

That satisfies both the person...

And your pocketbook...8>)

And nakes the drive...

SO worth it...

Rakos


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If I ever received $40 or $100 as a tip, I’d ask them which alley did they prefer to go to finish up for privacy.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> If I ever received $40 or $100 as a tip, I'd ask them which alley did they prefer to go to finish up for privacy.


Samesies.


----------

